# House bunnies and GSDs



## nephthysa (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi everyone!

I currently have a 10 month white GSD who we got at 6 weeks. Since we got her, we have be training "Leave it" and correcting her everytime she tries to go near my two house rabbits. She is pretty good and know she is not supposed to go near them, but she just wants to play. She sometimes paws at them trying to get them to play. They have their own room where she is not allowed too. One of them is perfectly fine with her, but the other just becomes a pancake anytime she goes near, which I am sure does not help the situation.

Does anyone else have any tips to help us out, since we are about to bring home a 10 week old GSD puppy to add to the mix? I think I may start carrying around treats to reward every time I get a correct "Leave it". I cuurently treat when the bunnies come running for their dinner and she is happy to listen then. Is this just teenage ears?


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

Wow, another puppy  sounds like your home will be full of mayhem! Let the games begin...I'm jealous, lol!

"Leave it" is a great command, but keep in mind that you and I both know that the dog has the ability to kill the rabbit even when he doesn't mean to, or seriously injure it. Giving the rabbits their own room is crucial - but I wouldn't have the rabbits out loose around the dogs, ever. Just one heavy stomp could do it. Better safe than sorry. I have a cat and pet rats, BTW, so I know that dogs can be respectful of other animals in the home. Just be very careful with the interactions.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Wow bunnies and a GSD!!! I cannot advice as this seems really out of my knowledge base. Zeeva and Smokey both try to chase bunnies (and squirrels) on our walks or our walky dog sessions  It drives me nuts. I commend you for keeping all your animals safe together!!! 

If it's not too hard, can you post a picture please?!? It just seems like such a cute setup! 

I have a WGSD too!


----------



## nephthysa (Aug 15, 2012)

Here are my babies;

Nikita (GSD) and Isabella









Issy, Amelia, and Morrison









Nikki and Amelia









And the new puppy, Theodore (AKA Teddy)









We definetely have a menagerie! The buns have free roam when we are home, but are always able to escape to the saftey of their room, where Nikki can't go. She is always supervised when they venture out (our place is a three bedroom duplex!).


----------



## nephthysa (Aug 15, 2012)

Zeeva said:


> I have a WGSD too!


They are adorable, right? We have a white shepherd club near me, which has fun days every month or so and all the white GSDs get together. Its really nice to see them all playing! But sometimes I can't tell which is mine! :wub:


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Well if it weren't for the new pup, I would be sensing a white animal theme here. 

We have two buns too so I'm curious about this topic also, though our dogs have always seemed to know the difference between pet rabbits and wild ones. They act bored with the house buns but with wild ones it's like OMG what is THAT??!! Kind of funny. 

Edited to say I'm curious about this topic because we're bringing home a GSD pup this fall!


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

after I saw the movie, I wanted a house bunny too, but my wife won't let me get one.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

crackem said:


> after I saw the movie, I wanted a house bunny too, but my wife won't let me get one.


I just snorted milk out my nose...


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

nephthysa, I used the exact same method that you used. Just be aware that it is a LONG process and I still never leave the dogs and bunnies unattended. I wouldn't have the puppy off-leash around the buns for a VERY long time.

I teach "leave it" and "watch me" when working with other animals.

Zeeva, Rayden's favorite snack is wild bunny. Though a 9 years old he doesn't catch them very often anymore. He is still accepting of the pets though. Of course, he also knows that, unless I give the ok, he isn't allowed to chase the wild bunnies anyway. And chasing any of the pets is always a big no-no


----------



## nephthysa (Aug 15, 2012)

New baby!










Look at his feets!










He is VERY excited by the buns, and i am saying No a lot and chasing him away, but he is much more placid than Nikki, so will persevere. Same thing, i would NEVER leave them alone together, i am just expecting obedience 

and the white theme, did seem a problem for a while there...


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm certain the bunnies disapprove of the GSD's. 

Disapproving Rabbits!

Jelpy


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

too funny!!


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

Congrats! Just be careful:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ugly/149746-my-dog-killed-our-pet-rabbit.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-high-prey-drive-just-killed-one-my-pets.html


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Be aware also that two dogs will feed off each other - pack mentality.


----------



## nephthysa (Aug 15, 2012)

Jelpy said:


> I'm certain the bunnies disapprove of the GSD's.
> 
> Disapproving Rabbits!
> 
> Jelpy


I love Disapproving Rabbits! My two have faces exactly like that!


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

with high prey drive gsd i find cats is where it stops. Bunny and chickens just drives the dogs up the wall  

such a temptation, its when the rabbit starts hopping and running the gsd will go insane


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

:headbang:I feel sorry for the GS....having to suppress natural instincts....oh well!


----------



## Gwyn (Mar 11, 2021)

Dainerra said:


> nephthysa, I used the exact same method that you used. Just be aware that it is a LONG process and I still never leave the dogs and bunnies unattended. I wouldn't have the puppy off-leash around the buns for a VERY long time.
> 
> I teach "leave it" and "watch me" when working with other animals.
> 
> Zeeva, Rayden's favorite snack is wild bunny. Though a 9 years old he doesn't catch them very often anymore. He is still accepting of the pets though. Of course, he also knows that, unless I give the ok, he isn't allowed to chase the wild bunnies anyway. And chasing any of the pets is always a big no-no


This is very inspiring (I rescued a rabbit during quarantine and my parents are rescuing a GS mix — I had to move home due to the pandemic)! Would love to know more about how you introduced them — how long had you established “leave it” and “watch me” before introducing bunny? Also, where in the house? And how old was the pup?


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

This is an old thread from 2012, you’ll probably have better luck starting your own post.


----------

